# Charlotte NC Goldens in St Pat's Parade



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Any forumites near or in Charlotte? The Charlotte Golden Retriever rescue will be marching in the Charlotte St Patricks Day parade. C'mon and walk for a mile with us. We're hoping for at least 100 Goldens!

 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2009 St. Patrick's Day Parade
*Saturday, March 14, 2009*









Join us for GRRCC's feel good event of the year, for dogs and owners alike!
With their Golden smiles and tails a-waggin', our Goldens have 100% a approval rating... they're always a favorite of the hometown crowd! 

All GRRCC alumni, members, friends and supporters are invited (and encouraged!) to attend.


Your Golden need not be a GRRCC alum to participate. Your dog must be... 

...A Golden, (or mostly Golden) retriever OR 
...A GRRCC alumni;
...current on all vaccinations, including rabies 
...clean and free of fleas

Custom made t-shirts commemerating the event will be available again this year. (See sidebar, left.) 

Logo tshirts are optional, however, in keeping with the spirit of the event, all marchers are asked to wear green and/or white shirts.

For more details, visit our website. (www.grrcc.com)

It's an event you won't want to miss!


Special note to attendees... 

[/FONT]Please bring water for your Golden and be prepared to clean up after your dog. 

This outdoor event is very crowded and quite noisy. Keep your Golden close to you at all times. 

Prior to the event, make sure your dog's leash and collar is secure. To be courteous to fellow dog owners, all dogs must be kept on lead at all times. 

Leashes should be no more than six feet in length. GRRCC strongly recommends non-retractable leads, for safety reasons.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Carol!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Sounds GReat!!! Too bad that Mandy wouldn't be able to make it the whole mile (plus lead-up and afterward) as her hips are getting worse. We may try to get there anyway just to see the sea of Goldens!!! It's just got to be a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> Sounds GReat!!! Too bad that Mandy wouldn't be able to make it the whole mile (plus lead-up and afterward) as her hips are getting worse. We may try to get there anyway just to see the sea of Goldens!!! It's just got to be a beautiful sight!!!


Hope you can make it. Mandy will be there in spirit if you do! 

I'm sure you won't have a problem recognizing me. I'll be the marcher with the MOST gorgeous golden! : LOL!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Wish we were closer. Please be sure to post pictures!!! Hope you have great weather.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just bumping this up.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just an update. The parade has been postponed until March 21. Looks like it's going to be a rainy weekend here.


----------

